# I thought I'd show off.



## Axxie (Feb 26, 2009)

ISN'T SHE CUTE?! *collapse*[attachment=0:3lqch09e]n1245677461_30405259_1995038.jpg.jpeg[/attachment:3lqch09e][attachment=1:3lqch09e]2584_1127611110894_1245677461_30410941_7241148_n.jpg.jpeg[/attachment:3lqch09e][attachment=2:3lqch09e]Mingeysmile.jpg[/attachment:3lqch09e]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwwww. She's adorable.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

awwwww!!!!! she is sooo cute!!!!!!  she is a very fierce model!!!!!! lol


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How cute! love the cheek patches.


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

She is absolutely adorable.
I would like to steal that cute little bundle of quills.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

No arguing, please. 

This is a child-friendly site, let's keep it that way.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok this thread was edited. This is a child friendly site and please do not post ANYTHING that may be uncomfortable language to some people. You can name your pet anything you wish but to broadcast words on a public forum that some may find offensive is irresponsible. The staff at HHC cherish the open exchange of ideas and thoughts but everything has to be kept in publicly accepted words, terms, and phrases.


----------

